# Cherche cadeau de geek : un coffre qui s'ouvre à une date



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Décembre 2013)

Salut à tous, 


Je suis à la recherche d'un cadeau que je n'arrive pas à trouver (sûrement que je n'ai pas les bon mots clef)

Je cherche un petit coffret, une tirelire qui puisse être programmée pour s'ouvrir à une date précise, genre 1 an. 

La solidité du coffre n'est pas le but en sois, c'est plus pour le symbole. 

Et je sais pas comment trouver ça.

Vous avez des idées ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2013)

sérieux ? 

:mouais:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Décembre 2013)

Salut 


Arlequin a dit:


> sérieux ?
> 
> :mouais:



C'est à dire ?! 


Tu penses que j'ai créé ce post juste pour la blague ?


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2013)

ben euh ... disons que l'objet demandé, ou tout du moins son utilité, me laisse quelque peu pantois


----------



## Larme (5 Décembre 2013)

Sinon, y'a des solutions pour envoyer un mail à une date précise, et suffit d'un coffre simple, un cadenas à chiffre dont le code serait envoyé par mail.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2013)

y'a ça sinon 

[YOUTUBE]s22Guk8xmaU[/YOUTUBE]

désolé :rose:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> y'a ça sinon
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s22Guk8xmaU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> désolé :rose:



Ha, je connaissais pas cette version avec tant de diversité de réponse. 

Le but, c'est juste de forcer à économiser pendant 1 an sans se servir dedans. 

Pour le service de mail à date programmée, je ne connaissais pas ça. Ça serait une alternative si je trouve rien à la date butoir. (d'ici Noël quoi&#8230; :râteau ). 
Mais ça m'embête un peux car ça veut dire que quelqu'un connait vaguement le code pour l'ouvrir. 
Et même une code à 4 chiffres, ça se trouve avec un peut de temps, on se sert et on referme sans que personne n'ait rien vu.:hein:


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2013)

un cadenas à clé

dont tu gardes la clé 

non ? 

(sérieusement, je me suis même mis à chercher, mais sans succès pour l'instant :rose: time locked moneybox, scheduled money box, etc. )

edit: si tu as de la patience


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> un cadenas à clé
> 
> dont tu gardes la clé
> 
> ...



Avec une clef, c'est impossible : je vais faire partie des personnes qui vont devoir remplir cette tirelire. Que j'ai la clef ou le code du cadenas ne me met pas sur un pied d'égalité avec les autres personnes qui vont devoir la remplir.
Et je ne voit personne à l'extérieur à qui confier la clef ou le soin de changer le code.

Pour le Kitchen Safe, c'est exactement ce principe, mais ça risque de faire tard quand ils commenceront à le fabriquer, et l'autonomie prévue de l'appareil n'est que de 6 mois. Hors, j'ai besoin de me rapprocher des 1 an. 
Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que sur la page, y-a marqué "is the world's first time-lock container for food, gadgets, iPhone, toys and other items". Ce qui semble bien couloir dire que c'est un des premier produits correspondants à ce que je cherche exactement. Et qu'il n'est pas encore en production. 

Oui, je suis chiant. 

Mais j'ai quelques mots clef en plus à chercher ! Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------

Je viens de regarder une vidéo de démonstration, c'est vraiment ça qu'il nous faut ! En plus, le compartiment des piles est sur le coté pour pouvoir changer les piles même si elles sont à plat quand c'est fermé !.

Mais ils ont eu une mauvaise idée (pour moi) : le temps max de fermeture, c'est 10 jours. 
Quelle déception&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Oui, je suis chiant.



mais non, mais non 

achetez une tirelire
mettez au point un petit détonateur contrôlé par un arduino
démontez le
répartissez les composants entre les différents intervenants


juste par curiosité:  quelle sera la finalité de cette épargne ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Décembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> mais non, mais non
> 
> achetez une tirelire
> mettez au point un petit détonateur contrôlé par un arduino
> ...



Changer la façon dont on se fait les cadeaux de Noël dans notre famille. Parce que comme on fait aujourd'hui, c'est vraiment la honte.  :rose:
(La tirelire recherchée n'est qu'une partie du processus)

J'aime bien l'idée du Arduino. Pour le coup, ça fait vraiment geekissime !

Mais, à bien y réfléchir, une simple tirelire des plus classique fermée par un scellé numéroté, ça fait parfaitement l'affaire !

Si quelqu'un défait le scellé et en remet un autre, il n'aura plus le même numéro, donc on s'en rendra compte. 

Pas de clef, pas de code, et une pince au moment de répartir la somme collectée. 

Et basta. Bon pour le coté magique, on repassera&#8230; mais ça fait le job !

Merci pour le mot clef "time lock" déformé ensuite par Google en "one time lock"  

http://etigo.fr/scelle-8001-p-100.html

Nouveau problème : acheter une quinzaine de scellés (et pas un carton de plusieurs Kg) en tant que particulier.  Je sais, j'exagère. :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2013)

cadenas, scellé ... la confiance règne dans ta famille


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Décembre 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Avec une clef, c'est impossible : je vais faire partie des personnes qui vont devoir remplir cette tirelire. Que j'ai la clef ou le code du cadenas ne me met pas sur un pied d'égalité avec les autres personnes qui vont devoir la remplir.
> Et je ne voit personne à l'extérieur à qui confier la clef ou le soin de changer le code.
> 
> Pour le Kitchen Safe, c'est exactement ce principe, mais ça risque de faire tard quand ils commenceront à le fabriquer, et l'autonomie prévue de l'appareil n'est que de 6 mois. Hors, j'ai besoin de me rapprocher des 1 an.
> ...



Il faudrait que tu bricoles de plus une petite ouverture pour pouvoir l'alimenter régulièrement. Bon, c'est du plastique, rien d'impossible.
Sinon, mes gamins ont une tire-lire qu'il faut casser pour en récupérer le contenu. Psychologiquement, c'est redoutable, car une fois cassée, c'est forcément plus alimenté. Elles ont nettement plus d'un an, et personne ne sais plus combien il y a à l'intérieur, ce qui rajoute un côté assez fun au truc. Même moi, depuis mon dernier prélèvement surprise des impôts, je les regarde rêveusement.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Décembre 2013)

Salut *Leyry*.

Le petit *Larme* illustré par son plagiaire *macomaniac* :​



Tu achètes un petit coffre fort à fente tirelire avec serrure à clé comme ici => visuel :




Tu expédies le jeu complet de clés à Mailenium, avec programmation de la remise dans le *délai du futur* choisi à l'adresse renseignée, comme montré dans ce visuel pour une missive :

[DM]xxja7m[/DM]​

&#9758; il n'est plus alors _formellement interdit_ de violer les scellés d'une tirelire, il est _matériellement impossible_ d'accéder à ses ressources. Le procédé soulage la conscience morale d'avoir à résister à la tentation et suscite une attente puissante du passage du _Père Noël_ (attention toutefois à un point crucial : la date exacte de remise doit être connue de tous, afin que nul n'ait la tentation de devancer les autres à la réception, décacheter le colis délicatement, ouvrir le coffre en _loucedé_, le soulager d'une part de son trésor, le refermer pour enfin exhiber triomphalement le paquet recacheté et assister en témoin à l'ouverture où tout un chacun s'étonnera de la maigreur du butin collecté) 

&#9831;​


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> une tire-lire qu'il faut casser pour en récupérer le contenu.




Je ne savais pas que ça existait encore ce genre de tirelire. 
Je pars faire les courses. Je vais essayer de trouver tout ça. 


Merci à tous pour ces échanges.
Je repars plein d'idées plus simples que mon idée de départ. :rateau:

Mais qui font aussi bien.


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Décembre 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que ça existait encore ce genre de tirelire.



Ah, oui, zut, c'est vrai.
On avait vu ça en Bretagne dans une poterie artisanale et on avait trouvé ça rigolo.
Dans les grands magasins, je suis pas certain...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2013)

Il y a ceci. Horloge réglable jusqu'à 999 jours&#8230;

http://captureddiscipline.com/CapturedDiscipline_OrderPage.html


----------



## patlek (6 Décembre 2013)

Dans le genre (Pas trés geek, c' est du bois)
Et çà doit couter une fortune

coffret bouteille à ouverture différée ou secrète


----------



## ergu (6 Décembre 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Nouveau problème : acheter une quinzaine de scellés



Remarque, pour acheter des c'est laid, tu es à la bonne période, c'est Noël, tout le monde s'adonne à cette passionnante activité.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Remarque, pour acheter des c'est laid, tu es à la bonne période, c'est Noël, tout le monde s'adonne à cette passionnante activité.



Jean gueule belle, Jean gueule belle !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis à la bourre, je viens de terminer la rédaction des règles du jeux qui accompagne le coffre fabriqué. 

Pouvez-vous y jeter un oeil et me dire si vous comprenez facilement, ce que vous en pensez ?

Un grand merci d'avance   


> La Course aux Cadeaux de Noël
> 
> Un jeu pour en finir avec la question
> « Qui doit combien à qui ? »
> ...


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2013)

Je ne comprends pas très bien la phrase 'Un jeu pour en finir avec la question « Qui doit combien à qui ? »', mais ça doit tenir à la façon dont vous gérez les cadeaux dans ta famille 
Sinon c'est très clair, tu corriges la petite faute _Si lenvie vous prend*s*_, et ça roule.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Décembre 2013)

Super.

Encore merci


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Janvier 2014)

Tadaaaaaaa :

http://www.timelessbox.com

[VIMEO]79631120[/VIMEO]


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Janvier 2014)

Cool ! Cette fois-ci, je n'avais que quelques mois d'avance sur mon temps :-D

Merci ;-D


----------

